# help IDing something on my plant



## legorp (May 30, 2011)

i got some java fern and was taking close pictures and found this thing


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Hydra?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

green hydra

looking at the list of fish on you sig, you don't have much to worry about - livebearer fry are too large for green hydra to harm. Also, hyrda feed on things the size of copepods and daphnia, which wouldnt survive very long with those fish. The hydra will typicaly die out from lack of food.

if you're concerned, remove the infected plants and submerse in carbonated water for 10 - 20 minutes to kill the hydra. Any part you break off will regenerate into a new hydra, so don't try squishing the things.


----------



## legorp (May 30, 2011)

thank you guys for your help! is the hydra a threat or can it cohabitate with my crew?

udate on the tank is a 30g planted with 5 male guppies, 2 male endlers, 5 otos, and, 9 red ramhorn snails


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't have much to worry about - livebearer fry are too large for green hydra to harm. Also, hyrda feed on things the size of copepods and daphnia, which wouldnt survive very long with those fish. The hydra will typicaly die out from lack of food.

nice to see you have a group of otos rather than 1 or 2


----------



## legorp (May 30, 2011)

thats good to here thnx! and yes i love my otos i think im gonna grab more they are great to watch


----------

